# confused in france



## AmelyMiles (Dec 1, 2014)

i posted this in spainish thread but also have Dutch freinds as well so modifying an reposting for the Dutch...

i'm American i'm married to a french woman and live in france i have a "Titre De Sejour" and my wife recently said she wanted a divorce ... as i don't speak french it's extremley hard to get a job in France so i have no ties to living in France. 

which brings me to why i'm posting this in the Netherlands thread.

if a freind lets me stay there with them can i get a job and stay there legally? 

will my Carte Vital also work there as i do have a few health problems that require medicine


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll let someone more familiar with the Dutch immigration law answer your first question, but basically your Carte Vitale will only get you an EHIC, which is a health insurance card for "visiting" other EU states. It's usually limited to "urgent" or "necessary" health services only, not day to day kinds of things. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello AmelyMiles, 

sorry to hear about your situation. Here is a link to rules and procedures for residence in the Netherlands. 
Obviously, your best chance would be to find a job in the Netherlands and to apply for residence then. Here's more information on registering in another EU country while you're still married to an EU national and on working there. 

Good luck!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Since your not a Shengen passport holder you will most likely 
not be allowed to work without a sponsoring employer. Dutch immigration is more open for certain skills which make it easy to immigrate. You can find more info on the Ind website (immigration & naturalization services).


----------

